

Adobe misses low hanging fruit in Reader - froggy
http://erratasec.blogspot.com/2010/09/adobe-misses-low-hanging-fruit-in.html

======
tptacek
The context that this article misses is that PDF is a _huge_ spec. It is much
bigger than you think it is. Adobe maintains the reference implementation. How
many image formats do they have to maintain? How many compression schemes?

It is not as if Adobe can simply set a new code standard and fix all that old
code instantly.

Adobe's legacy code problem with PDF's is worse than Microsoft's; Adobe has to
maintain some of this gross old stuff for all time.

